# TiVo Desktop and Synology DiskStation



## hdeditor (Jan 7, 2004)

I'm thinking about getting a Synology DiskStation as a file server and was wondering if a TiVo Bolt would be able to see and play shared videos on it.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

I believe that PyTivo can be installed on it and that's how it can be shared.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

You could also use Plex. Depends mainly on whether you want to transfer or stream.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

I can put a "shortcut" into my My TiVo Recordings folder (on a PC running Windows and running TiVo Desktop) to a Buffalo Link-Station, and, provided I have .tivo files on the Link-Station, when I aim a TiVo's Now Playing list at the PC listed on the bottom, I can see those files (and copy them to the TiVo).


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

What I am hoping for is the Tivo to transfer/copy from the NAS without any PC involved.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

ThAbtO said:


> What I am hoping for is the Tivo to transfer/copy from the NAS without any PC involved.


You have to have the PC to be running TiVo Desktop and Desktop's server (which needs to be running for any copying on to or off of your TiVo, even if you don't have the Desktop program itself open), unless that Synology is sophisticated enough to emulate a Windows PC.


----------



## howards (Oct 31, 2007)

ThAbtO said:


> What I am hoping for is the Tivo to transfer/copy from the NAS without any PC involved.


Here's a guide on installing pytivo on a NAS:






How to Install PyTivo on Synology NAS


PyTivo is a free program that allows you to serve to your Tivo videos, pics and music stored on your Synology. Here are instructions that a...




evansblog.thebarrs.info


----------

